# pigeon with one eye red ...plz help



## Petty_pigeon (Apr 10, 2012)

Found a pigeon on the floor of the porch of my house this morning. It's an Indian pigeon with one eye gone completely red (dnt know how). He's jst walking by then ,has not taken a single flight. He doesnt eat anything doesnt drink water & honestly I dnt knw wat to do as there isnt any one who cud help me with this .I think he is a young bird and I don't know if he knows how to fly or perhaps he may be sick. I think he's got some problem but not apparent as he dnt have any cuts or bruises. Plzzzzzz.......... somebody jst help this poor bird & tell me wat to do .....


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

could be head trauma, have had birds that were hit by cars or window strikes like that
what i do is keep them in a cool place (unless they are baby that can't thermoregulate), you can even take an wrapped ice cube and ice his head to help with swelling, no longer than 15-20 minutes once an hour
i usually give an anti inflamitory like meloxicam, but they must be hydrated before that
can you wrap him up and give him some defrosted corn n peas one by one in his mouth?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Can you post a clear picture of the problem.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Put it inside, keep it warm. 

You are going to have to hand feed it.Get a bag of peas or corn and defrost it. Make an even balance between the corn and peas. Less peas as they have high protien. Gently open it's mouth and put a pea/corn in. The bird should automaticly swallow. Feed the bird slowly, one at a time. Feed until the crop is 3/4 full, or until the crop is sqishy not hard. YOu are going to need antibiotics. Bring it to the avian vet as soon as you can.
Lucas


----------



## Petty_pigeon (Apr 10, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> could be head trauma, have had birds that were hit by cars or window strikes like that
> what i do is keep them in a cool place (unless they are baby that can't thermoregulate), you can even take an wrapped ice cube and ice his head to help with swelling, no longer than 15-20 minutes once an hour
> i usually give an anti inflamitory like meloxicam, but they must be hydrated before that
> can you wrap him up and give him some defrosted corn n peas one by one in his mouth?


Hey thanks but he's not eating anything I tried with all including the peas,corn,barley,wheat flour & everything...


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Put it inside, keep it warm.
> 
> You are going to have to hand feed it.Get a bag of peas or corn and defrost it. Make an even balance between the corn and peas. Less peas as they have high protien. Gently open it's mouth and put a pea/corn in. The bird should automaticly swallow. Feed the bird slowly, one at a time. Feed until the crop is 3/4 full, or until the crop is sqishy not hard. YOu are going to need antibiotics. Bring it to the avian vet as soon as you can.
> Lucas


Read the quote it should help with the feeding.
Lucas


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

right, he may not be able to eat with the trauma, birds most of the time won't eat for a while after they got a blow to the head, i usually need to force them if they won't eat after i have given them time to settle down in a dark, quiet spot


----------



## Healer (Apr 6, 2021)

It was very hot in the last few days - I saved my pigeon from the heat, yet from that day on, its back eye is red, watery, and small and closed. I also wiped his eyes with lukewarm water. I am also sending a picture. Please help me


----------

